# Bathroom Outlets - How far above finished cabinet height?



## MikeinBurien (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Folks,

I was looking through some books and couldn't find a recommendation regarding how high the vanity outlets should be above the finished cabinet. Our finished surface is about 34" and my wife wants the bottom of the outlet at 44". That seems too high to me. Seems like it would be better if the bottom of the outlet was more like 38", that is 4" above the finished height.

Thoughts?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I install bath vanity receptacles at 44" ttt (to the top). Kitchens at 48" ttt. 
The reason for lower in the bath is to stay clear of medicine cabinets, mirrors and those little shelves people put below the mirror. Yet it is still high enough to be above any backsplash.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

My advice is the exact same as Speedy's... sort of. 

Some guys measure "the the top" and some "to the bottom". I measure to the bottom, and set my boxes at 41" for vanity receptacles and switches. This is essentially the same measurement, and for the same reasons. Keeps it above the backsplash or endsplash, but below the crap that's normally bolted on the walls when the bathroom is fitted out. .


----------



## MikeinBurien (Nov 12, 2005)

Excellent advice. I just finished installing the two boxes and placed them at 41" ttb and 44" ttt. 

Since "the designer" hasn't figured out how the wall will be finished yet (tiles or just dry wall), I used the adjustable boxes that can be moved in and out as needed to match to the final finished surface.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

My reasoning for "ttt" measurement. 
My back is bad enough. I HATE having to bend all the way over to see the bottom of the box to make sure I am on my mark. You can always see the top of a box and your marks on the framing. This really only works for residential though, since most all nail on boxes are similar. 

For commercial I usually use TTCenter measurements. 1) Because most prints spec this. 2) You use different boxes in commercial; gems, 4"sq with mud rings, etc. The only way to have continuity is to use the center of the box.


----------

